# Öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit



## Bluedaisy

Hola a todos, soy nueva en este foro y tengo esta consulta. Cómo traducir la siguiente frase? 

Dabei sind den befragten BibliothekarInnen neben dem Nutzerinteresse die hohe Nachfrage sowie die öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit wichtig

Ofrezco mi versión:

En este sentido, además de los intereses de los usuarios, son, para los bibliotecario/as encuestados, tanto la alta demanda como XXXXXXXXXX, importantes

Saludos a todos, gracias!

Bluedaisy


----------



## Alemanita

Hola bluedaisy:

Creo que se podría traducir por: ...el interés del público / general.

Pero espera los comentarios de otros.


----------



## xtian06

En mi humilde opinión sería preferible traducir  "öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit" con "interés público". "Interés" significa en Alemán tanto "Interesse" (in Sinne von: "Nutzen") como "Aufmerksamkeit", con lo que "interés del público" me suena un tanto a "Interesse der öffentlichkeit".  

Dejaría la frase de la siguiente manera:

En este sentido, además de los intereses de los usuarios, son para los bibliotecario/as encuestados tanto la alta demanda como el interés público importantes

Salu2


----------



## chlapec

En mi opinión, las traducciones propuestas presentan una estructura poco natural en español, y el orden de los elementos debería modificarse. Por otra parte, _Aufmerksamkeit _debería traducirse por "atención" y no por "interés".
De este modo, mi propuesta quedaría: "*Así, para los bibliotecarios y bibliotecarias encuestados son importantes, junto al interés de los usuarios, la alta demanda y la atención pública*."


----------



## xtian06

El único problema que presenta "atención pública" es que anda muy cerca, según mi opinión, naturalmente,  de lo que es "öffentliche Versorgung" en Alemán (como en el caso de hospitales públicos, etc.).  

Salu2


----------



## Alemanita

Öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit no tiene nada que ver con la öffentliche Versorgung. 
Que yo sepa, la palabra alemán no se escribe con mayúscula desde hace X años.
Öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit = la atención que recibe algo o alguien por parte del público en general, por la opinión pública.

öffentliche Versorgung = aquí una definición de la UE http://www.europarl.europa.eu/workingpapers/econ/w21/sum-2_de.htm
tiene más bien algo que ver con el abastecimiento.
Saludos.


----------



## xtian06

Alemanita said:


> Öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit no tiene nada que ver con la öffentliche Versorgung.
> Que yo sepa, la palabra alemán no se escribe con mayúscula desde hace X años.
> Öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit = la atención que recibe algo o alguien por parte del público en general, por la opinión pública.
> 
> öffentliche Versorgung = aquí una definición de la UE http://www.europarl.europa.eu/workingpapers/econ/w21/sum-2_de.htm
> tiene más bien algo que ver con el abastecimiento.
> Saludos.



Hola Alemanita:

O me expresé mal o no me entendiste. Natürlich wäre es unsinnig "öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit" mit "öffentliche Versorgung" gleichzusetzen, dies tat ich jedoch nicht. Was ich lediglich schrieb, war, daß der Begriff oder Idee von "atención pública" auf Spanisch dem deutschen Begriff oder Idee von "öffentliche Versorgung" näher kommt als "interés público", und somit sich nicht gleich gut (oder besser: passend) für die in Frage stehende Überstzung eignen würde. Espero haber sido algo más claro. Muchas gracias por tu gratuito, proverbialmente generoso  comentario sobre cómo se escribe "Alemán" y como no,  procuraré haber acicalado mis dichos en futuros comentarios antes de haberlos hecho públicos.

Salu2


----------

